# What's the best way to hide minor scuffing?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I have a Brilliant Black TTR that has a few 'shopping trolley' type scrapes here and there. So what is the best way to disguise these?

I used to use a Turtle Wax product that was coloured black and designed for this kind of thing but not sure that is the way to go now.

Any advice welcome. I want to make my car look good for Ace!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Really depends on how severe the scuffing is. Light scuffs should respond well to something like Megs ScratchX.

If they're deep, then those coloured filler waxes offer a reasonable, if temporary, short term disguise.

Dave


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Really depends on how severe the scuffing is. Light scuffs should respond well to something like Megs ScratchX.
> 
> If they're deep, then those coloured filler waxes offer a reasonable, if temporary, short term disguise.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave. I'll be sorting out some ScratchX then. I'm sure I've still got that coloured stuff somewhere but doubt its still useable. Must be at least 6 years old!

cheers

rich


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Long term would it need a respray?

I'm not happy with the finsh on my bonnet. Small scratches and stone chips here and there. Minor but let the car down .


----------

